# It's international have a Squirrel for your avatar week



## lostprophet (Jul 30, 2008)

Its true!

have an avatar? 
have a squirrel? 

then have a squirrel avatar!


----------



## matt-l (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not very good, but i'll join in!!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## matt-l (Jul 30, 2008)

Changed it....this good?


----------



## PNA (Jul 30, 2008)

Will you accept a bird looking for a squirrel????


OK, found one of a squirrel......


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

I can only say that - as a British person - I am sorry its not red, but I aint shot a red one yet!


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 30, 2008)

Overread said:


> I can only say that - as a British person - I am sorry its not red, but I aint shot a red one yet!



well the poor little fellows are far and few between


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, guess I am in then ...


----------



## Phazan (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 30, 2008)

Only because I could find a squirrel with testicles, or else I wouldn't participate in these childish antics.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah. That's why! I was beginning to think to myself "Could it be 'International Have-A-Squirrel-For-Your-Avatar-Week', maybe?" when I saw so many changed-to-squirrel-avatar avatars, and lo and behold! It is! ¡Qué cool! Change is imminent...


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

My squirrel has the best pointy hair ... !


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 30, 2008)

Figures.
Pointy hair and Alex does, I mean!!!


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

*makes note to get himself to a place with red squirrels - and to take his camera*


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 30, 2008)

But hey, Overread, yours is definitely "well fed", to put it mildly ... :shock:


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

Overread said:


> *makes note to get himself to a place with red squirrels - and to take his camera*



Still plenty in Germany. Actually the one in my avatar I shot in front of the house of my Ex.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 30, 2008)

"Mine" was in our garden on the 17th of this month. I had to take the photo through the glass of our verandah door, though. They are very, very skittish.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Figures.
> Pointy hair and Alex does, I mean!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 30, 2008)

I think this one's broke...


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Our desert ground squirrels don't climb trees ....


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

icassell said:


> Our desert ground squirrels don't climb trees ....



'cause there ain't any trees?


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> 'cause there ain't any trees?



Yeah ... tell me truthfully would *YOU* climb a cactus?


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

icassell said:


> Yeah ... tell me truthfully would *YOU* climb a cactus?



Those around here are to small to climb them anyway


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Those around here are to small to climb them anyway



Here, try mine ...


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

It is not that I do not like challenges .. but ...


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> It is not that I do not like challenges .. but ...


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

I could shave it first ....


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Still plenty in Germany. Actually the one in my avatar I shot in front of the house of my Ex.


 
better build yourself a good wall - someone in Italy let the Greys out and they are now spreading through Europe like they did in the UK


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I could shave it first ....



the squirrel?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 30, 2008)

Shaven squirrel? Can someone tell me why that sounds all wrong... :scratch:


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

Overread said:


> better build yourself a good wall - someone in Italy let the Greys out and they are now spreading through Europe like they did in the UK



this world is full of idiots.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

No, I meant, shave the cactus!!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok I'm in..


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 30, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Ok I'm in..



Excellent choice... :thumbup:


----------



## Phazan (Jul 30, 2008)

My squirrel was in Yosemite on the edge of a cliff...


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> No, I meant, shave the cactus!!



here ya go ...








... sits back and watches


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Phazan said:


> My squirrel was in Yosemite on the edge of a cliff...




And you saved him from the brink of death?


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

That is either a very bad case of chromatic abberration ... or some really strange light set up Mr Icassell-Squirrel


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 30, 2008)

icassell said:


> And you saved him from the brink of death?



What a choice, over the edge or a forest fire...


----------



## Corry (Jul 30, 2008)

Oooh, If I remember when i get home, I'll change mine!  I have a really good squirrel pic I took when I first started on this forum!


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> That is either a very bad case of chromatic abberration ... or some really strange light set up Mr Icassell-Squirrel




yeah -- stole that pic off the web


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 30, 2008)

shhhh... can't say that here...


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> shhhh... can't say that here...



'scuze me ....

borrowed it ...


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## ferny (Jul 30, 2008)

Nuts to this.


----------



## Resin42 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ach what the hell.

My squirrel looks like he rocks but he only knows three chords.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a little bitter at squirrels they destroyed one of my favorite trees, they harass my dog, they chewed on my parents porch deck, they breed in the tress etc, etc. Once I shot a semiautomatic air soft rifle  at one, I missed  and put holes in the house siding:er:


----------



## potownrob (Jul 30, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> But hey, Overread, yours is definitely "well fed", to put it mildly ... :shock:


not as well fed as mine


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 30, 2008)

Phazan said:


> My squirrel was in Yosemite on the edge of a cliff...


  did you kick it off? just joking


----------



## Puscas (Jul 30, 2008)

I love squirrels. Give me a sec...





pascal


----------



## Puscas (Jul 30, 2008)

There you go, a real Central Park specimen.





pascal


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^ Huh? I don't see him packing a gun


----------



## flygning (Jul 30, 2008)

All the squirrels around here have evolved into little yappy dogs like chihuahuas.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Huh? I don't see him packing a gun




all he has - and needs - is his 'you don't mess with me' look. 
trust me, it works...





pascal


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Puscas said:


> all he has - and needs - is his 'you don't mess with me' look.
> trust me, it works...



I thought the ones in Prospect Park were the real scoundrels


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 30, 2008)

Shot mine in a park. He was juvenile and obviously hand fed alot... he walked right up to me bold as brass. I don't feed wild flora or fauna as they become dependent and tame. Tame means dead. But I gladly took 40 or 60 images.  He was very obliging. 400mm lens.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 30, 2008)

icassell said:


> I thought the ones in Prospect Park were the real scoundrels



that's my favorite park! Yeah, they've got some attitude too..






pascal


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Puscas said:


> that's my favorite park! Yeah, they've got some attitude too..



Spent alot of time near there as a kid.  My great uncle lived on Lincoln Rd off Flatbush ... The park took a real dive in later years ...


----------



## Puscas (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm at prospect park at least 2 times a week, during the summer to play volleyball on the long meadow. 
Love it there.







pascal


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)

Puscas said:


> all he has - and needs - is his 'you don't mess with me' look.
> trust me, it works...


I can see it now..."hand over your nuts, and no one gets hurt".


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I can see it now..."hand over your nuts, and no one gets hurt".



you're suggesting that wouldn't hurt? :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm in.

Did you know that if you give enough cannabis cigarettes to a squirrel, the laws of nature tend to get skewed, whereas the squirrel will play with his nuts rather than store them for the winter.


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like it's time for a squirrel gallery!


----------



## Puscas (Jul 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I can see it now..."hand over your nuts, and no one gets hurt".




just for measure, the original pic:










see, there's no emotion in his eyes. He would kill you, just for looking at him the wrong way...


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 30, 2008)

I see what you mean!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I see what you mean!!








 you wouldn't feel what  it means though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    <---  blast those squirrels, especially the ones with lightsabers

btw I suspect you have emoticon for every occasion haha


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey could next week be " national have star trek as your avatar" week?:lmao:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 31, 2008)

:meh:


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've always want to photograph a squirrel. However they're too fast. :/


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 31, 2008)

So What is next week going to be?


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

Squirrel week has just started.... and it will last a month.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 31, 2008)

HEY!

i have the iceage squirrel!!!!




hmph.


----------



## icassell (Jul 31, 2008)

matt-l said:


> HEY!
> 
> i have the iceage squirrel!!!!
> 
> ...



... holds an acorn just out of reach of matt's squirrel


----------



## matt-l (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats mean....you know he'll go anywhere and every where to get that!


----------



## icassell (Jul 31, 2008)

matt-l said:


> Thats mean....you know he'll go anywhere and every where to get that!



hehehe ... yeah, I know ... love that lil' guy


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

It's kind of large for my signature, so here's a squirrel gif that cracks me up....


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 31, 2008)

Given the apparent depths of squirrel love around here, I'm slightly surprised that I've had no comment on my new avatar. Must be on more ignore lists than I thought... :er:


----------



## matt-l (Jul 31, 2008)

Nutty hedges Health farm and spa eh?

may have to go there !


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

Yours is just so ... irritating... it is the only dead squirrel avatar


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 31, 2008)

A squirrel is not just for Christmas, it's also till death us do part...


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

You're a sick puppy, Chris. And you're up waaay past your bedtime.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

is it just me .. or does that massaging squirrel look female??


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 31, 2008)

It's weekend and there's another assignment to be fought over...


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Heyyy, wasn't it due on the 31st? And it's the 1st over there already?


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> is it just me .. or does that massaging squirrel look female??


 It's just you.  :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heyyy, wasn't it due on the 31st? And it's the 1st over there already?



I won't tell if you don't :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> It's just you.  :lmao:



no, honestly... it is in her face... and that fur is .. sexy.






I think I am in this squirrel mess for too long already ...


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ Alex, put DOWN the wine glass.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Alex, put DOWN the wine glass.



Things are worse than you think! I am actually 100% sober!

:lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, in that case, we better talk.....


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

and to start a free massage - to release the tension!


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

no need to talk, just give me that squirrel's phone number ....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 31, 2008)

And I thought that rubbing your squirrel in public wasn't allowed in polite society...


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

it is not politics and not religion... so it must be allowed on here ...


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> no need to talk, just give me that squirrel's phone number ....


 Watch out for the claws. You might have some 'splaining to do if anyone sees marks.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Watch out for the claws. You might have some 'splaining to do if anyone sees marks.



I am used to having to explain that


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

just get her to wear gloves


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 31, 2008)

Overread said:


> just get her to wear gloves



nah.. not the same then.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Mission Impossible Squirrel: Part 1


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Mission Impossible Squirrel - the Reggae version

[video=youtube;u4Eb1Nt6WIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Eb1Nt6WIE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Eb1Nt6WIE[/video]


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Footie fanatic:


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> nah.. not the same then.


 
so you prefer the all natural feel?

and those are great Anty!


----------



## johngpt (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, not being avaricious, I've never done an avatar.

Here goes...


Hey, it worked!

Secret Squirrel.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a meerkat and not a squirrel.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 31, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Given the apparent depths of squirrel love around here, I'm slightly surprised that I've had no comment on my new avatar. Must be on more ignore lists than I thought... :er:


Deal of the week at Rudy's Roadkill Market, eh?


----------



## abraxas (Jul 31, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> That's a meerkat and not a squirrel.



Hertz,

I was certain I'd never have to say this (never say never), but *you are wrong*.

White-tailed Antelope Squirrel
_Ammospermophilus leucurus_


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Hertz,
> 
> I was certain I'd never have to say this (never say never), but *you are wrong*.
> 
> ...


 

!!!!!
can it really have happened?


----------



## photocat (Jul 31, 2008)

what a goofy fun idea!  just goes to show you what you miss on this board when you aren't online for 3 days...  i thought you all were "nuts!"  har har snarf!!!!!!!

:lmao:


----------



## abraxas (Jul 31, 2008)

Overread said:


> !!!!!
> can it really have happened?



I'm not getting wet over it. I'm sure there's some sort of dichotomous that shows the creature is closer to a meerkat than a tree squirrel.

:meh:


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 31, 2008)

I want one!!!  But which to choose...












I decided to go with something a little less...dead:lmao:


----------



## johngpt (Jul 31, 2008)

brianne5499 said:


>



Makes me rethink that old saying:

*I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.*


----------



## kundalini (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never tried this before, but let's see if it works.

*Squirrel Relocator*


:lmao:  it works


----------



## johngpt (Jul 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I've never tried this before, but let's see if it works.
> 
> ***under construction***


Tried clicking on the link and it brought me to a page which said, "page not found."


----------



## johngpt (Jul 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I've never tried this before, but let's see if it works.
> 
> *Squirrel Relocator*
> 
> ...


Worked this time. Too d*** funny!


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I've never tried this before, but let's see if it works.
> 
> *Squirrel Relocator*
> 
> ...




ROFLMFAO!

THAT'S TOO FREAKING FUNNY! SOME PEOPLE HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON THEIR HANDS!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 31, 2008)

squirrel playing soccer 





drunk squirrel


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ :raisedbrow:  Same as the post at the top of this page








.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 31, 2008)

hah they are the same , I didn't see yours up there. Although my video had over 500k views


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ Did you see the two on the bottom of the previous page of this thread? They're pretty amazing/funny too


----------



## Puscas (Jul 31, 2008)

the relocator is the best!

and antarctican, are you sure yours are only massaging? They both look a little bit too happy....






pascal


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 31, 2008)

when did potato week end?


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Puscas said:


> and antarctican, are you sure yours are only massaging? They both look a little bit too happy....


.....ending?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Did you see the two on the bottom of the previous page of this thread? They're pretty amazing/funny too


  haha yeah those were good!


the squirrel massaging does look female, hmm kinda cute the way her whiskers curl at the end and her eyes are so big and bright, great hair too

umm err I mean ...


----------



## Puscas (Aug 1, 2008)

Andrea K said:


> when did potato week end?



ah, you say potato, we say squirrel






pascal


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 1, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Hertz,
> 
> I was certain I'd never have to say this (never say never), but *you are wrong*.
> 
> ...



But they are visually similar with similar habits, though I will grant that they belong to different Families (but then your picture is pretty crap and I defy anyone to view a picture of a meerkat and tell the difference http://www.wildanimalsonline.com/mammals/meerkat-suricatasuricatta.jpg)

But as yours belongs to the same sub-family as marmots and chipmunks (_Marmotini_) I wouldn't call it a squirrel in the true sense of the word - it doesn't climb trees, doesn't hibernate and lives in a hole in the ground. Maybe we should take a vote on whether it qualifies


----------



## Puscas (Aug 1, 2008)

the easiest way to recognize a meerkat is by their 'eye shadow'. 
And if that doesn't work, just look for the one holding a guitar:











pascal


----------



## abraxas (Aug 1, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> But they are visually similar with similar habits, though I will grant that they belong to different Families (but then your picture is pretty crap and I defy anyone to view a picture of a meerkat and tell the difference http://www.wildanimalsonline.com/mammals/meerkat-suricatasuricatta.jpg)
> 
> But as yours belongs to the same sub-family as marmots and chipmunks (_Marmotini_) I wouldn't call it a squirrel in the true sense of the word - it doesn't climb trees, doesn't hibernate and lives in a hole in the ground. Maybe we should take a vote on whether it qualifies



Sheesh, thanks for the C&C.  We don't have trees here. They're like giant agave or monocots that we just call trees.  Therefore, we can't have true squirrels. 

Crap. You're right. Strangely enough, I feel better.

How about that scientific name though?

ammo sperm o philus -- I thought that was at least mildly impressive.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 1, 2008)

Sciurus vulgaris
Sciurus carolinensis
Tamiasciurus hudsonicus

They are the normally accepted 'squirrel'.
But the Latin used in Biology is only dog Latin - they make it up just using Latin rules.
So if you discovered a new breed of squirrels you could name it Abraxitonus or Abraxasensis or something like 

I'm surprised no-one tried using a squirrel monkey. I mean, it's got 'squirrel' in the name...


----------



## icassell (Aug 1, 2008)

Are you telling me that Ground Squirrels are not squirrels?  Soon you'll be telling me that Dingos aren't dogs!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2008)

icassell said:


> Are you telling me that Ground Squirrels are not squirrels?  Soon you'll be telling me that Dingos aren't dogs!



What are ground squirrels, do I have to imagine the process like when you make ground pepper?


----------



## icassell (Aug 1, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> What are ground squirrels, do I have to imagine the process like when you make ground pepper?



...mmmmm .... yummy .... great on a bun with BBQ sauce ...


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 1, 2008)

It's possible. But don't you think that grounding squirrels would be a bloody mess?


----------



## icassell (Aug 1, 2008)

Grounding squirrels?  You mean telling them to stay in their room and not go out?


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, yes... If they don't stay, it can get bloody.. lol


----------



## icassell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm surprised no-one tried using a squirrel monkey. I mean, it's got 'squirrel' in the name...



I thought about it   I took a bunch at the Phoenix Zoo


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 1, 2008)

haha cute monkey, my mom had one of those as a pet when she was a girl. 
I guess it didn't live very long though, they dressed it up, then the monkey's hair fell out and it died.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 1, 2008)

C677T said:


> they dressed it up, then the monkey's hair fell out and it died.



That's because you didn't ground it. Hair loss is a symptom of static cling. Next time only make it wear Egyptian cotton or attach it to earth with a wire.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 1, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> That's because you didn't ground it. Hair loss is a symptom of static cling. Next time only make it wear Egyptian cotton or attach it to earth with a wire.


LMAO. That's great.


----------



## icassell (Aug 1, 2008)

Can't figure out how to get this image to post ...

http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2354010900040364094OVjiZU


----------



## johngpt (Aug 1, 2008)

I pulled a screenshot and uploaded for you.

from icassell's post:
http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2354010900040364094OVjiZU


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 1, 2008)

haha good pictures,
 heres another squirrel


----------



## icassell (Aug 1, 2008)

That whole link had me laughing hysterically.


----------



## tpe (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL 

tim


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 2, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm surprised no-one tried using a squirrel monkey. I mean, it's got 'squirrel' in the name...


And there are no flying squirrel avatars either


----------



## icassell (Aug 2, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> And there are no flying squirrel avatars either



Abraxas uses Rocky. Rocky doesn't fly? Then why is he wearing a flying helmet?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 2, 2008)

I dunno...does he ride on the short bus?  :greenpbl:


----------



## johngpt (Aug 2, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I dunno...does he ride on the short bus?  :greenpbl:



Yep. Bullwinkle rides the tall bus.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Puscas (Aug 6, 2008)

there is a rumor going around that the pig is taking over from the squirrel...


oink....









pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes. Said rumour has also spread in my direction ...  Only is my (previously sharp) pot-bellied pig now so blurred  - didn't like the "avatarization".


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

I can smell pigs


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 6, 2008)

Should I secretly go and change the title??? 
Or would we need to start a new thread to announce that "squirrels" are "out" now?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

uhm, changing title would be mean ... and not really secret after this announcement


----------



## Puscas (Aug 6, 2008)

squirrels are soooooooooo last week....









pascal


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, what happened? Do I detect the faint whiff of change in the air...


----------



## matt-l (Aug 6, 2008)

someone should inform me of these changes sooner.


----------



## Overread (Aug 6, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmpig!
Pork - Bacon - Sausages and so much more!
and the flying ones have drumsticks too!

ahh so many to eat - which one which one!?


----------



## Battou (Aug 6, 2008)

Puscas said:


> there is a rumor going around that the pig is taking over from the squirrel...
> 
> 
> oink....
> ...








HA....When Pigs fly....wait a second here :er:.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

matt-l said:


> someone should inform me of these changes sooner.



you were actually very quick in realising! 

I just for fun switched back to one of my old avatars... and suddenly people started picking it up


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

Overread said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmpig!
> Pork - Bacon - Sausages and so much more!
> and the flying ones have drumsticks too!
> 
> ahh so many to eat - which one which one!?



don'T you dare!!


----------



## Overread (Aug 6, 2008)

why not = you all look so tasty and meaty!


----------



## brianne5499 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm almost done, I think. lol  Probably tasty too.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 6, 2008)

Secret Squirrel has gone boar hunting.


And found Blodwyn Pig!


----------



## icassell (Aug 6, 2008)

Did someone say that squirrels were out?


----------



## Overread (Aug 6, 2008)

brianne first then - then who?
I think one of those flying pigs would be interesting to taste!
*goes hunting the pigs*


----------



## johngpt (Aug 6, 2008)

Overread said:


> why not = you all look so tasty and meaty!


On my computer at work. Doesn't show posted images. Hope this shows.

Overread, this looks like what you need:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 6, 2008)

look out.. he is a spider piiig





I wish this were TPFs theme song lol


----------



## kundalini (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there gonna be a certain day of the week that have to change over the avatars?

tha-tha-that's all folks.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 6, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 6, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Chiller (Aug 6, 2008)

Unfortunatly, the pig I want to post is of human forum. Is that still allowed.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 6, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Unfortunatly, the pig I want to post if of human forum.   Is that still allowed.



A place to talk about anything outside the topic of photography - but please keep your political and religious views to yourself. Enjoy! :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 6, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> A place to talk about anything outside the topic of photography - but please keep your political and religious views to yourself. Enjoy! :lmao:


 
Oh yeah...oops.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 6, 2008)

That was close..... phew disaster adverted


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 6, 2008)

Where are the squirrels? I must have missed something.

Is it hot in here.......?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 7, 2008)

Bacon!!!!


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 7, 2008)

Did we change avatars and I didn't hear about it... Who is running the show here.. I want to speak to the manager!


----------



## ferny (Aug 7, 2008)

I gave in.


----------



## matt-l (Aug 7, 2008)

ferny said:


> I gave in.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAKE!




i just finished a great big plate of bacon.....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Resin42 (Aug 7, 2008)

Man alive, it's tough keeping up with the Jones's around here.


----------



## icassell (Aug 7, 2008)

Resin42 said:


> Man alive, it's tough keeping up with the Jones's around here.



The Jones's left hours ago ... you missed them


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 7, 2008)

LoL!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 7, 2008)

<<Piggy in the hospital
Lying on a bed.
Piggy's heart go flatline,
Piggy-wiggy dead. . :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^ 

Heyyy, wasn't a smoking pig one of the props at the July Halloween gathering you went to?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 7, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^
> 
> Heyyy, wasn't a smoking pig one of the props at the July Halloween gathering you went to?


 

Oh oh oh ....Pigzilla....gonna get that one....:lmao:.  That sucker eats newbies for breaky.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^ HAhahaha.. Thats funny... I think you need to get your pig checked for worms.. he looks a tad bit cranky.. lol


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Bigbully, did you pig drink Red Bull and grow wings? haha


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, that is the only way to fly higher than a kite... legally


----------



## kundalini (Aug 10, 2008)

I beg to differ. 

*clicky*

assuming legal drinking age, of course.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2008)

Heehee, you're really into the tequila, aren't ya! (So how do you take it?)


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 10, 2008)

High and drunk are two totally different things.


So when did we decide on changing avatars to cats?!


----------



## Phazan (Aug 10, 2008)

Caffeine does not make you high hahaa


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> So when did we decide on changing avatars to cats?!


Overrread started a thread a few hours ago.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm,

Cat...



the other white meat.



:mrgreen:


----------



## kundalini (Aug 10, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, you're really into the tequila, aren't ya! (So how do you take it?)


 My personal favorite is to keep a (1.75L) bottle in the freezer.  Straight up, but sip it.  You know....... let the flavors linger on the tounge......

When I want to treat myself...... easy now, I ain't talkin dirty here.... I like *Don Julio* Anejo.



Big Bully said:


> High and drunk are two totally different things.


 :lmao:  It's a matter of knowing when to say when.  Not that difficult.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Hmmm,
> Cat...
> the other white meat.
> :mrgreen:


----------

